# Carpet help



## speckhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone here do carpet work? I have about a 12ft seam where my addition was put on that I need fixed. Home Depot, who originally installed the carpet said it was beyond their repair... WTF over? Needless to say it's been this way for a year and the wife has been riding my ass to get it fixed. If there is anyone out there who can help me out, shoot me an e-mail and I'll send you some pictures of what I got. 

- Mike


----------

